# Question for married guys



## SupaSwole (Nov 12, 2012)

Is it just me that feels this way? I love my wife and god knows she has put up with some shit, but I wish she was a filthy porn star once a month. I get so tired of bein married sometimes that I would take a super hot, nigger fucking, donkey punch loving,DP craving, filthy porn queen home to mom. Just me ??


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 12, 2012)

prostitute..hope this helps


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 12, 2012)

You don't pay a hooker for sex, you pay her to go away and keep her mouth shut.

Just saying.


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 12, 2012)

No I don't want a prostitute, I want my wife to be the filthy porn queen. U missed the whole point, I need some other sick fuck to weigh in


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

how long have you been married for?


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> No I don't want a prostitute, I want my wife to be the filthy porn queen. U missed the whole point, I need some other sick fuck to weigh in



Have you talked to her about it? I know what you mean, and so does the wife...we role play sometimes, I will take her to a hotel and pretend she is the nanny and we are having a secret sexual affair, and she really gets into it...or play a porn in the background and fuck her the.way they fuck in the movie!


----------



## independent (Nov 12, 2012)

I cant complain, but there are those times were you want to push some boundries that they are not into.


----------



## freddym (Nov 12, 2012)

bottom line is she has a weak sex drive compared to your strong drive. your love life will always be like it is now. sad, but thats the way i bet it is and will stay.


----------



## charley (Nov 12, 2012)

Many good Wives[mine] don't like the 'Porn Queen' thing , or taking sex Photo's [I do] never bring a girlfriend over for you even on your birthday[lol] if I asked I'd be in hot water, sooooooooooooo I keep shut my face.........I still love my Wife.....but you know...?????????


----------



## independent (Nov 12, 2012)

freddym said:


> bottom line is she has a weak sex drive compared to your strong drive. your love life will always be like it is now. sad, but thats the way i bet it is and will stay.



Not true. Some women just dont want their ass banged and then suck you off to completion.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not true. Some women just dont want their ass banged and then suck you off to completion.



Ass To Mouth - YouTube


----------



## secdrl (Nov 12, 2012)

Dane Cook - One Night Stand - YouTube


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 12, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Have you talked to her about it? I know what you mean, and so does the wife...we role play sometimes, I will take her to a hotel and pretend she is the nanny and we are having a secret sexual affair, and she really gets into it...or play a porn in the background and fuck her the.way they fuck in the movie!




Get a load of this twisted fucker... Have you no dignity?


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 12, 2012)

Does the wife look like this ?


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2012)

my girl is a dirty porn star lol she does everything I want and LOVES it in the ass lol

You gotta mold the bitch before its too late.. or maybe in your case you can brake the bone and re-set it


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Get a load of this twisted fucker... Have you no dignity?



Hmmmm...I thought you were asking this question...

_Is it just me that feels this way? I love my wife and god knows she has put up with some shit, but I wish she was a filthy porn star once a month. *I get so tired of bein married sometimes that I would take a super hot, nigger fucking, donkey punch loving,DP craving, filthy porn queen home to mom. Just me ??

*_All I was saying is that the wife and I are always trying different things to keep us interested, keep the sex life alive...each and everytime bro, by us trying things together, we have found things out about eachother we didn't know existed, or skills...have to pull it out of eachother, there has to be something that would make her go crazy for you? If not, then may want to reassess.

Tell me exactly what freedom means if I'm not free to be as twisted as I want to be??? 

Just trying to help!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Does the wife look like this ?



That would suck!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

My loves!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

She has had some more ink done since that other picture...this is my girl, and she is all worth it!!!


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 12, 2012)

You need a mistress that's into that shit.  Or try giving your wife some ecstasy, it makes my wife a pornstar.
Hookers are lame.  Who wants an actor?  I'd rather have a girl that actually wants those things done to her.  

Www.ashleymadison.com


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Saney said:


> my girl is a dirty porn star lol she does everything I want and LOVES it in the ass lol
> 
> You gotta mold the bitch before its too late.. or maybe in your case you can brake the bone and re-set it



This is true, I've seen his girl take one in the face, while wearing a ironmag shirt lol.


----------



## charley (Nov 12, 2012)

=     .....


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> No I don't want a prostitute, I want my wife to be the filthy porn queen. U missed the whole point, I need some other sick fuck to weigh in



sounds like you need some to DP her for you, your to far a way for me to help?.


----------



## nby (Nov 13, 2012)

Man up and tell her you want some more kinky shit than just missionary.. worked wonders for me. Been doing nurses and schoolgirls ever since lol.


----------



## gamma (Nov 13, 2012)

Saney said:


> my girl is a dirty porn star lol she does everything I want and LOVES it in the ass lol
> 
> You gotta mold the bitch before its too late.. or maybe in your case you can brake the bone and re-set it


 Exactly !!!! Heres the thing that gets most people unmarried they dont talk to each other be honest with her brother , I mean if she loves you she will want to please you period !!!!! Start slow for example say you want  to fuck her in the ass, well you  dont just ram ur dick in there one day. Start with playing with her ass while ur playing with her pussy maybe throw the shocker on her and go from there.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 13, 2012)

Saney said:


> my girl is a dirty porn star lol she does everything I want and LOVES it in the ass lol
> 
> You gotta mold the bitch before its too late.. or maybe in your case you can brake the bone and re-set it



To be fair, isn't she a dirty messican?


----------



## desmorris (Nov 13, 2012)

Tell her what you want. she will truely understand you and try what makes you happy. it's in blood of wives.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 13, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> She has had some more ink done since that other picture...this is my girl, and she is all worth it!!!



Beautiful!! Love the art work


----------



## desmorris (Nov 13, 2012)

*Love this*



HeavyLifter said:


> Beautiful!! Love the art work



Well love your wife and teach her and demand what you want from her.she will understand it and then do what ever you want from her. this is called wife.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 13, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Beautiful!! Love the art work



Work in progress...instead of gifts (Birthday, Anniversary, Valentines Day, Christmas, etc.), we give eachother time in the chair at our ink artist .


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 13, 2012)

nby said:


> Man up and tell her you want some more kinky shit than just missionary.. worked wonders for me. Been doing nurses and schoolgirls ever since lol.





gamma said:


> Exactly !!!! Heres the thing that gets most people unmarried they dont talk to each other be honest with her brother , I mean if she loves you she will want to please you period !!!!! Start slow for example say you want  to fuck her in the ass, well you  dont just ram ur dick in there one day. Start with playing with her ass while ur playing with her pussy maybe throw the shocker on her and go from there.





desmorris said:


> Tell her what you want. she will truely understand you and try what makes you happy. it's in blood of wives.





desmorris said:


> Well love your wife and teach her and demand what you want from her.she will understand it and then do what ever you want from her. this is called wife.



Seems like the consensus here bro...stop whining about you not getting what you want "whoa is me bullshit" and man up!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 13, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> To be fair, isn't she a dirty messican?



The only reason she lets fatboy fuck her is because she's trying to get a green card.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 13, 2012)

I wish I had some advises... But I'm on the 10 jerk off a week plan so I wouldn't listen to me even if I did


----------



## Z499 (Nov 13, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Work in progress...instead of gifts (Birthday, Anniversary, Valentines Day, Christmas, etc.), we give eachother time in the chair at our ink artist .



That's what I'm letting mine do


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 13, 2012)

nby said:


> Man up and tell her you want some more kinky shit than just missionary.. worked wonders for me. Been doing nurses and schoolgirls ever since lol.



This is what you need to do ^^^


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 13, 2012)

if your bored with sex than chances are she is at least equally bored and this is your failure, you need to man up and take charge


----------



## oliolz (Nov 13, 2012)

try romancing her in bed..like actually make love to her & gradually work into more kinkier shit

my girl says sex talk turns her on more - try a lil of that..but don't go full-on calling her a dirty whore right off the bat..like i said ease into it


----------



## rippedout (Nov 13, 2012)

Saney said:


> my girl is a dirty porn star lol she does everything I want and LOVES it in the ass lol
> 
> You gotta mold the bitch before its too late.. or maybe in your case you can brake the bone and re-set it



You two aren't married I'd assume...
Wedding cake decreases women's sex drive by 90%.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Saney is single handily trying to breed out the brown race


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 13, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> She has had some more ink done since that other picture...this is my girl, and she is all worth it!!!



Nice ink.


----------



## independent (Nov 13, 2012)

Try swinging.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 13, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Hmmmm...I thought you were asking this question...
> 
> [/B][/I]All I was saying is that the wife and I are always trying different things to keep us interested, keep the sex life alive...each and everytime bro, by us trying things together, we have found things out about eachother we didn't know existed, or skills...have to pull it out of eachother, there has to be something that would make her go crazy for you? If not, then may want to reassess.
> 
> ...


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 13, 2012)

rippedout said:


> You two aren't married I'd assume...
> Wedding cake decreases women's sex drive by 90%.



Myth! Stupid one at that...that is an excuse for the lazy!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2012)

try telling her you had a dream about having some kinky sex with her tell her in the dream your were really turned on and ask how she'd feel about trying some new stuff. you could say the guys at work were talking about their wives reading 50 shades of grey or something. buy her the book.


----------



## Nok (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck bitches. Give me a fat slut that cooks and does dishes


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 22, 2012)

TO be honest Ecstasy will work wonders for you and Her

I dont condone drug use, but X is the ONE exception as it was orig used in couple therapy..................once per month is ok


----------



## Nok (Nov 22, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> TO be honest Ecstasy will work wonders for you and Her
> 
> I dont condone drug use, but X is the ONE exception as it was orig used in couple therapy..................once per month is ok



Lol yall gonna fuck for about 6 hour straight on x. And it will be the most amazing experience of your life.

That shit will def bring you closer together.

Not promoting the use of, BUT use www.pillreports.com to verify the chemical makeup of any ecstasy you take before you consume it


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 22, 2012)

Exactly! I argue its safe, plus you can use it more then once per every 2 weeks or so, since it wont work fully , so its not prone to abuse at all.

Pill reports is excellent............

White Pumas with Gold Flake were rthe best ever made btw


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 22, 2012)

Purple transformers = good singles


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 22, 2012)

My last 2 GF's still cry about me privately since only I could rail them the way I did when we did that shit

lol


----------



## Nok (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol i remember my first k-pack  1000 yellow glock9's.

Between me and my gf we must have ate damn near 75 of them in 2 weeks

I still to this day have dreams about the sex we used to have....


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 23, 2012)

Bor no reason you still cant partake once in a while!


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a typo,  meant its hard to abuse this drug since it only works fully once every 2-3 weeks

I see no harm in doing it a handful times ;per year with your SO


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 23, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Bor no reason you still cant partake once in a while!



They're the only thing I still partake in.


----------



## Luxx (Nov 23, 2012)

The 90s were great with x.


----------



## Nok (Nov 23, 2012)

Just dont do too much. When i was selling it i ended up rolling every night for two weeks straight....

That shit fucked my brain off. I dont think i have been right since


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 23, 2012)

I think everything changes with marriage and sex as the years and kids and so on. My wife and I have better sex now than ever in our marriage which is because I actually started to try to be a better person. At least this is what I think. I believe I've acted as sick as anyone just about can in my early years but I chose to try a different way of living and thinking and Its taken 20yrs to even see huge results but now I feel like a different person and don't think I'd ever want my sick life back.


----------



## Watson (Nov 24, 2012)

chilli on ur cock will get u both moving....


----------



## nby (Nov 24, 2012)

Fucking on X (or the day after) is pretty good but no chance in hell of blowing a load, pretty frustrating.  Also a tip, a little bit of GHB makes most girls horny as hell. And I don't mean knockout dosages and rape shit.


----------



## independent (Nov 24, 2012)

Socrates said:


> chilli on ur cock will get u both moving....



Just show your girl pics of socrates cock. She will be riding you hard pretending it was him. Worked for me.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

nby said:


> Fucking on X (or the day after) is pretty good but no chance in hell of blowing a load, pretty frustrating.  Also a tip, a little bit of GHB makes most girls horny as hell. And I don't mean knockout dosages and rape shit.



If you go for long enough it'll happen.  It's taken my 5 hours before though.


----------



## btex34n88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sadly she probably will stay the same. Either nail someone on the side or get a divorce. Everyone else will sugar coat it but this is the fucking cold hard truth. If she wasn't into that shit when you met her chances are slim to none that she ever will


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 24, 2012)

You really want to turn your wife into a super whore?  That's the one you married because, i would think, you hold her above the rest. You need to reevaluate the way you think about this. You're better off getting a mistress or on one of those sites where the cock starved daddy issues whores hang out looking for the next man whore. Fuck those whores the way they like.  You don't fuck your wife.  You make love to your wife.


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 24, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> She has had some more ink done since that other picture...this is my girl, and she is all worth it!!!



Cool tattoo, however, this picture raises certain concerns, is she missing an ass crack?


----------



## rage racing (Nov 24, 2012)

I got two words....."side piece". Ya cant turn a housewife into a whore. I have come to terms with the fact that I will never have a freak in the bedroom again. I married my wife knowing how she was in bed. Kids and stuff change a women. I am always horny and very aggressive in bed......her not so much. It doesnt help I am on almost a gram of test a week


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

grass is greener where you water it


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 24, 2012)

^^^








I thought you were just a stupid fat queer...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

who is following who around hanging on my every word


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2012)

My wifey is my PERSONAL whore.. love it


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 24, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Cool tattoo, however, this picture raises certain concerns, is she missing an ass crack?



Yeah...no!!! Trust me, I wasn't going to show that all to you , that is for me to enjoy!!!


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 24, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Cool tattoo, however, this picture raises certain concerns, is she missing an ass crack?



;mao


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 24, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> They're the only thing I still partake in.




me too, I dont do anything else.................


Also for thos who cant blow it on E, its probabl cut with some bullshit

its perfect, you do all kinds of crazy stuff then blow when your ready.......

its Amazons stuff, wish a source sold it lol


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> me too, I dont do anything else.................
> 
> 
> Also for thos who cant blow it on E, its probabl cut with some bullshit
> ...



Ill probably do it till the day I die.  Once a year of course.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Jan 5, 2013)

When I deploy my wife sends whatever shots I want and emails them to me! In bed I get her to wear sexy shit for me. If you can't get what you want from the wife find a casual friend that is looking for the same thing. Casual friends that are married and in the same situation as you are is the best!!!! They don't want to leave their husbands and you don't want to leave your wife......just some extra extra!!!!


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 6, 2013)

No this is what we all want, but be glad you arent married to a woman who is like that all the time.
  So the trick is how to get your lady in to animal mode once in a while.
   Well 1st and foremost she needs to trust you and feel no shame about her body in front of you.
   For some women just a drink or two will loosen inhibitions. If you are more adventurous get a little coke, that turns any woman in to a porn star.  The other drug you can try is adderall. I slip my woman an adderall about twice a month, and she comes like a jackhammer.  The thing is I have never told her, but she is so proud of her sexual performance it has improved her sexuality all around. Many women claim adderall makes them multi orgasmic, and very easy to achieve orgasm .   If there ever was such a thing as spanish fly, its coke, or adderall


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think you shoud just tell her.  She may suprise you.  It is certainly better than cheating or getting divorced.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 6, 2013)

Gissurjon said:


> Cool tattoo, however, this picture raises certain concerns, is she missing an ass crack?


Lol


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 6, 2013)

She's from France !


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 6, 2013)

And by the way who the hell can get a hold of GHB these days?  Isnt it used as floor cleaner?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 10, 2013)

OMEGAx said:


> My last 2 GF's still cry about me privately since only I could rail them the way I did when we did that shit
> 
> lol



What a liar you are, negged.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 11, 2013)

I almost married a dud I pulled out last minute left that girl.I did love her to death but her sex drive sucked.After two years we were like a old Marie's couple.My dick hurt her so she could only handle it every other day.Im not hung like a porn star 7 inches.I decided it was only going get worse.My girl now sex drive is off the hook kind scares me when I think about her past but she sucks and fucks like champ whenever I want and encourages me to take more test so we can fuck even more.What a freak I love it


----------

